# <<<< monday fasting club >>>>



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

every sunday starting 6pm , after spending weekend off work and eating as much as want to recharge batteries from work week , going at minimum 24 hours on water and or raw fruit / vegetable juices (though any liquid better than not fasting imo) . if can push it further great . this helps to get a tighter grip on ones appetite which is huge in g.i. tract ailments . plus fasting burns off unhealthy fat which is a burden to the healing proccess , while also helps to wash out toxins and damaged cells / tissue . belows a link to a great fasting expert from the past to better understand fasting for those unfamilar , many healers over the centuries have called fasting ' natures surgeon ' link : http://www.soilandhealth.org/02/0201hyglibcat/020127shelton.III/020127.toc.htm==============================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

And fasting can actually make symptoms worse for many IBS'ers. IBS guts like to be busy.


----------



## rawfoodvegan (Mar 25, 2012)

what are you resident know it all ? mark my words theres millions of g.i. tract cases where eating less / regular fasting is a very helpful mode , a blanket comment ' ibs guts like to be busy ' in an ibs-d forum is way off base . its a no brainer = a person has d issues , so getting in a mode of eating less / only eating neccesary amount makes for lesser d volume


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I am not a "know it all". And to be honest I don't care for your tone.I have just been on this board for 12 years and have read extensive amounts on IBS. And also from personal experience.. going long times between meals or skipping meals can trigger MORE diarrhea.


> mark my words theres millions of g.i. tract cases where eating less / regular fasting is a very helpful mode


Could you please post some links to that information here if they involve IBS patients? I don't think that is true for IBS D'ers. Sorry.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

She isn't the resident know-it-all, I am.







LOLMany people with IBS-D avoid eating and fast as much as possible in order to try to avoid the post-eating symptoms. Diarrhea after meals is a very common IBS-D symptom. Not just once a week but for a large part of every single day. We've talked to lots of them and seen what that does to them. I don't think all of them over all these years are lying. The more they fast, the bigger the diarrhea when they eat, so the longer they fast and then they wonder why they lose all kinds of weight, have their hair fall out, and are generally unhealthy, it can be a particularly vicious cycle for some people with IBS-D.While I understand the numbers of people recommending fasting and some people find it very helpful, there are instances where it may increase symptoms, particularly in people with IBS-D.There is something called the gastrocolic reflex. I really don't think the fasting advocates would deny it exists. You get a bigger "move it along" signal to the colon after certain types of meals. The things known to send the bigger signal. Large mealsFatty mealsMeals eaten to break fast (the longer you wait to eat the bigger the response).For every day use I would recommend small frequent meals, not fasting for as long as possible then finally giving in and eating because you can't take it any more. And even a programmed once a week thing will cause the same fast-eat-purge response. Have you ever watched Survivor? They get a big meal as a reward after days of very low food intake and that will make a normal person's GI tract go into hyperdrive.If you are going to fast and you have IBS-D do it on a day when you don't care if you get really bad diarrhea after the meal used to break the fast.Short fasts may have health benefits, but once you get into having to break down your own body to get the fuel you need you are increasing toxicity rather than decreasing it, at least based on the biology. That being said, the short weekly fasts that Mormons do seem to have some health benefits, but that is skipping a couple of meals, not fasting for several days.I don't know if you have IBS-D that has the post meal thing, I hope you do not, but I cannot do a blanket all people must fast to regain health type of statement. Some people should not fast, and some poeple will find it that breaking the fast triggers severe symptoms, so even if they need to fast for reigious reasons they should make sure they can survive the breaking of the fast.And you are right eating less, but eating less the right way, can reduce symtpoms. But what seems to work is small meals every 3 hours, not no food for 36-72 hours then finally eating. And when people fast every day (or every work day) so they don't have symptoms during the day that one meal a day they eat tends to have to be too big for their system to handle. I do not believe you have to do fasts to reprogram your body to eat 350 calorie meals 5-6 times a day. I think that is the "keep busy" BQ was referring to, not pigging out all day every day. Do you think small frequent meals with barely enough calories to maintain weight is too much food? Because that is what we mean when we tell people to keep the gut busy.ETA: One last comment, many people with IBS-D should avoid most fruit juices as they can be very sensitive to the fructose and sorbitol in the juices. I suppose you could boil the juice first and only use fruits with a good glucose to fructose ratio, but if you are fructose (or FODMAP) sensitive the raw juice can make things a lot worse. Unfortunately some of the things that makes food healthy can also cause gas and diarrhea in people with IBS, so recommendations that you would give to anyone else may not be appropriate for people with IBS-D. Every once in awhile you find someone with IBS-D who does well on a raw food vegan diet, but more commonly people find they do much better sticking to cooked veggies and avoiding raw fruits and veggies. A lot of people would kill to eat a nice salad or drink a glass of fresh apple juice without ending up in the bathroom for hours.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to not until about 11 am each morning and it really helped me as it gave my morning medication time to act on my GI system.I wouldnt do it now because my meds act differently than my previous ones.But skipping a meal is not that big a deal i have found.Increased wind was the only real problem.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It really depends on how bad the post-eating diarrhea is. Not every IBSer gets it, but it can be a severe problem for some, especially if it keeps you from going to work or eating out with friends. For some IBSers it is no big deal to skip a meal or 3 , for others all they do is postpone the inevitable, and it can be worse than ever when they finally do give in and eat something. I don't think fasting is a universally good thing for all people, and several days of starving can be worse than sliding your meals back a few hours but still eating every day on a regular schedule.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would never advocate days without missing meals but smaller more frequent meals are a better way to go.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm definitely finding that things are much better if I eat little and often.I have IBS-C, and find if I eat too large of a meal that I suffer with pain and bloating more so than if I have a smaller meal.Same goes if I skip a meal, I tend to feel pretty bad when hungry and then when I do eat I suffer all the more.I would only fast under medical advice, say for a blood test that requires fasting, or prior to an operation etc.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Can't speak for anyone but myself: I wouldn't eat much raw at all! Sure to cause me trouble. Also, fasting is what I did to get through necessary times I couldn't be near facilities; caused headaches, dizziness, explosive D when I finally ate....not good solution for me. I, too, did not care for the tone of rawfoodvegan (says a lot, picking a name like that and still having ibs issues??) LOL must be having a very bad day. PS to the moderators: good job. don't know what I would have done without you over the years.


----------

